# Have you ever been treated more than nicely by law enforcement?



## Kim Chee (Jan 14, 2012)

OK, I know some of us have had some pretty bad experiences with law enforcement and its pretty easy to bad-mouth them. I want to hear about the other side of the equation. Has any law enforcement officer gone out of their way to be nice to you? If so, please share!


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 14, 2012)

so one time me and my ladyfreind got pulled off a train in greensboro NC...our car stopped right under the lil tower and the yardmaster comes out and says "you guys better go, the cops are on their way"...so we hightail it out of the yard and find a loading dock to sit on....here comes the cops driving around with spotlights..they see us.....so theyre runnin our names askin about our story and we'r tellin em we were headed to lynchburg VA....the one cop gets on his cell phone and is talkin to his wife and says that when he gets off duty he could maybe give us a ride towards that way.....so him and his partner dive us as far as the county line to this lil gas station and a couple hours later him and his wife come and give us a ride 1/2 way to lynchburg, like 45 miles(90 total for them) @10:00 at night  ...they were gonna take us THE WHOLE WAY...but it was kind of awkward, us stinkin like whiskey and funk and talking about our 100% illegal life on the road...but yeah....never saw that one coming.......

one more kinda funny one: we're hitchin toward pensacola and i think we had basically got told to "get walkin" in mobile...so a cop pulls over and says he'd give us a ride as far as he could...well i guess at some point i had set our bag of beer down too hard on the pavement...cuz when he dropped us off there was a PUDDLE of beer in the back...he was all smiles about it
good idea for a thread by the way


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 14, 2012)

There have been a couple of times that I was hitchhiking and was given rides either to civilization or out of their jurisdiction. 

On another occasion, I lost my ride just south of Marysville, CA. My train pulled into the siding and another train was already
stopped (crew told the sheriff where I could be found). Crew were cool about it, Sheriff said it was a first for him (nobody
gets off at that siding as there is nothing there). After running my info, he says get in the car and on the way into town
he tells me his dad used to ride trains in the 30's. We chatted while he took me to where I could get back on another train
headed back to Roseville so I could make another shot. I'm sure I've had other positive interactions, but these are the
instances that come to mind now.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 14, 2012)

there was this time back in 2005 hitchinhg on the 40 in az...this local gave me a ride to a rest area..prob was the rest area was on westbound side and i was heading east..so i just hung out read my book and smoked meth with passing truckers. this bald dude in a pickup kept pulling up glaring at me and splitting soon afterwards...after bout an hour he came up to me and started talking to me..we talked for about half an hour..turns out he lived up the road and was just checking the place out cause a trucker got robbed there the night b4. he invited me back..i said why the hell not. as we pulled into his garage there was a highway state patrol cruser..he told me he was a leutenant! so i crashed the best i could while spun out..next morning he gave me a 45 minute ride to gallop..bought me a steak and egg breakfast and kicked me 50 bucks...ive had other positive interactions with cops..but all OUT of uniform..the uniform mutates them.


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 14, 2012)

walking down the interstate between Indianapolis and Chicago Indiana highway patrol stopped me, after running my name he dropped me of at a truck stop 30 miles down the road and kicked me down $20.

walking up the 101 Ventura county deputies stopped and ran my name, gave me a ride down the road a little ways and dropped me off saying "welcome to Santa Barbara county"

there was 2 big goofy looking cops in Columbus,OH that were always nice to me. the first time I met them was after some bullshit police raid on littering, when they called the patty wagon to take us to jail they were the wagon cops and apologized for what just happened to us and told us that the city council gave the police department orders to arrest the homeless on anything they can and that's why we're going to jail. after that I kept being polite to them in conversation and they always showed the same respect to me. sometimes they would let me know witch squats are hot and stuff even showed me and a friend the video of his 130 pound junkie ass being arrested by 8 big cops when he was having a bad trip on some PCP laced LSD. but I've always assumed they were being nice to me as a "good cop" routine so I was always careful when talking to them and every time they would start talking about drugs I would change the subject.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 14, 2012)

One time i got kicked out of a mall for criminal trespassing when i was younger, i went back to that same mall thinking they would not recognize me(i was 19, stupid i know) i ended up being arrested and all this stuff but when the cop came, i was calm, respectful, didnt argue and she took me around the corner away from the mall security office so it looked like she was booking me to them and pacify the mall cops and she just let me go and actually came and got tattooed by me 3 weeks later at the shop i was working at haha. I will probably get flak for this but even if a cop is coming at you aggressive and you act polite and fake it til you make it sort of attitude most of the time they will just let you go with a warning. Its the sighs, eye rolls and dramatics that get them riled up. Respect equals respect, even if yours is feigned.


----------



## luciferchrist (Jan 14, 2012)

One time hitchhiking in denver, a cop drove me to a bus station and paid for a ticket.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 14, 2012)

the sad thing everyman is u probably will get shit for stateing the obvious..i dont get people who get aggressive with cops..unless your planning on physacle killing them i dont see the point


----------



## bucksaw (Jan 14, 2012)

cop gave me $40 once.


----------



## Alaska (Jan 15, 2012)

A cop once only hit me a dozen times before arresting me compared to the normal 20 and a half. Wacky eh? True story, though.


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 15, 2012)

Alaska said:


> A cop once only hit me a dozen times before arresting me compared to the normal 20 and a half. Wacky eh? True story, though.


 
must be nice to run into a cop that cant count.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 15, 2012)

I just hate when people subscribe to that generic neo liberal diatribe about police when they have not even had an encounter with one other than on their 16 birthday getting caught drinking behind their highschool. Most cops are on power trips, yes. Most cops are totally shitty people, yes but you have to look at the context, all about perspective, i hate people who mention to me "dude! i was smoking meth in a crackhouse and these cops busted in and hauled us away! fuckin pigs!" like its their fault you chose to do some illegal. Some people need to take responsibility and not throw a pity party, woe is you, its everyone elses fault, never yours.


----------



## sons of vipers (Jan 15, 2012)

Once got pulled over for going like 15 over the speed limit, and their was some liquor in the glove box in a water bottle which I had forgot about. None of us were drinking, and also none of us were of age. I was honest with the cop, and he ended up just pouring out the vodka, and then letting us go without even giving us a speeding ticket. It was rad.


----------



## SickOfDodge (Jan 15, 2012)

riding from cheyenne to denver had a bag of ramen the whole trip n no smokes. when i get off in denver i go up the street n kick it in front of this gas station bought a pack of smokes and ask this cop about pit laws in denver cuz of my poochy poo. she tells me its all good as long as i dont live there. she proceeds to ask me if im hungry goes in the back of this mexican resteraunt grabs me a hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee fuckin enchilada and my dog like 10 hamburger patties and fries and like 4 water bottles and then comes back asking me if i didnt like the food all mad concerned. all this happend with her in uniform she was a cutey bootey too wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jan 15, 2012)

Sometimes when they're beating the shit out of you they try to avoid the face.


----------



## SickOfDodge (Jan 15, 2012)

hahahah nice


----------



## Alaska (Jan 15, 2012)

A cop once offered to pleasure my mother in his "Mercedes". Such a gentleman.


----------



## SickOfDodge (Jan 15, 2012)

hahahaha


----------



## Nemo (Jan 16, 2012)

I was 17, had a warrant out for my arrest. Entered the car peacefully and cooperatively which gained me the luxury of no cuffs. Guy lights up a cigarette and I'm jonesin' for one since i just got up. I ask and he asks my age. I reply 17 and he says, promise not to tell? Passes one back thru the grate and we just smoke and talk the car ride to the magistrates office. That's about all I can think of. 

I haven't really had terrible experiences with the police. Some are very prideful and egotistical in thinking that the general populace of my area doesn't know the law or their rights (which most of the time turns out to be true) In that regard I've been hassled and searched and felt the tension teeming between the two of us.
But nothing too hectic.


----------



## exstinksean (Jan 16, 2012)

when i was living in peterborough,ontario(small town NE of toronto),there was this one cop that was alright. there would always be a bunch of us drinking by the river,and knowing that i didnt have a drivers licence, and had no intention of paying the ticket,would always write it out to me, instead of giving one to everybody. he would laugh about it,and not make us dump our booze.in ontario the only thinkg they can really do about unpaid drinking tickets is take your drivers licence...


----------



## Redd Capp (Jan 16, 2012)

Covington KY--- Went out of there way to get me in the mission on a cold cold night....did not want to see a white guy turn up to be frozen beat up corpse..


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 16, 2012)

san fran to santa cruz 06...cop picked me up in half moon bay..bought me star bucks and drove me to santa cruz....


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a 6 Sheriff cars escort me to county line once leaving Sacramento (by taxi, which they demanded I take). It wasnt really nice, but I guess it kept me safe from bad guys.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 16, 2012)

Cardboard said:


> I had a 6 Sheriff cars escort me to county line once leaving Sacramento (by taxi, which they demanded I take). It wasnt really nice, but I guess it kept me safe from bad guys.


like to hear the story behind that


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 16, 2012)

whaleofashrimp said:


> like to hear the story behind that


Not that impressive really. I spent a whole day trying to hitch out of Sac in like 2007 (maybe?), to no avail. The next day, I had this terribly brilliant idea to take a bus to the airport, expecting that there might be a fair amount of longer distance drivers leaving the airport, and seeing a guy with a backpack wouldn't frighten people.
I was on my way out to the end of the road from the airport (only one road, and it goes onto the highway directly), and maybe about halfway there, the first 2 of what ended being 6 sheriff cars pulled up, one in front, one in back, got out guns drawn.
Apparently they take airport security pretty serious. The sheriff ran my name, saw I didn't have warrants in California, and informed me that there was a county statute that prohibited hitch hiking. He told me I could go to jail, or go to the end of the road, and catch a taxi from the taxi pool, 4 miles to the county line. Apparently they didn't have much to do, as all of them followed us, lights flashing, to the county line, where I told the taxi driver to drop me on the side of the highway. He was really confused, but I explained that I only had 10 dollars, and the meter was already at 8. the sheriffs stopped behind the taxi, and made sure that I kept walking north, didn't bother me for being on the highway, but didn't offer any help either. I ended up making it to the next ramp without getting a ride, or hassled anymore, and on the way found a bunch of military stuff that seemed to be dropped or something. Ended up with a box of MREs, and a flak jacket (there were a lot, but they were fucking heavy, wish I had it in me to carry more).
Yeah, not terribly exciting, but one of the few escorts I have had in my life, and probably the most spectacular looking at least.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 16, 2012)

i hitched from that airport..was stuck for hours..ended up walking on the side road to the river then cutting up and walking over the bridge..walked to the next town


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 16, 2012)

hmmm, I guess i just had bad luck. I didnt make it to the road. The river is the county line, thats where I got dropped.


----------



## daveycrockett (May 8, 2012)

cop took me out to the bar last weekend bought me some ales and i split.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 9, 2012)

Bumfuck Kansas I got pulled off a train, the bull then gave us a ride to the highway (some rural route) but on the way stops @ the ATM. When we get to the highway he drops us off in a diner parking lot. He then hands me $20 and says "I don't care if you spend it here (pointing at the diner) or there (indicating a liquor store across the street), but make sure you stay warm tonight." 

Got some coffee at the diner and a bottle at the LC, good times.

Bumfuck Oklahoma. Got picked up by a cop, driven to a hotel, kicked down $20 for food and when we go into the hotel to get the room the lady behind the desk asks us "ya'll want one room or two?"

Still doesn't make up for that time they tried to put 30+ yrs on me for drug conspiracy though.


----------



## turnip (Dec 28, 2012)

this thead rules & should be looked at

i was spending time in detroit alone, walking the streets & this car was following me for easily a mile or two+ creeping really slow, opening his doors at me, turning into side streets and waiting for me to cross at them before continuing his creeper roll right next to me. there wasn't a damn place for me to go, hella dark middle of the night, finally found an open party store and decided it was potentially a better option - wait for the dude to go on his merry slimeball way and then continue my trek. after a while of loitering, obviously not interested in buying anything, clerkman initiates conversation; i tell him what's up and he takes it upon himself to call the police on the man who by that time has moved on. cops ask for a description of the car & relay the message that i should stay there: they friggin pick me up, ask where i'm headed to and drive me all the way back to my squat across town. so stinkin' grateful. i guess that's a perk of being a young white female. thanks guys!


----------



## noitanicullaH (Jan 5, 2013)

In Soria,Spain, me and my friend slept on 2 benches near some cafe,middle of nowhere, in early morning police wake me up and they dont speak english, they asked my id, very primitively said that we are far away from home, then they bought us coffe and very tasty,fresh and warm rolls same we could dumpster dive but anyway it was very nice of them.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 7, 2014)

Ranger Sam at the Marin Headlands is cool. Gave me a ride through the tunnel into Sausalito when he saw me hitching.


----------



## Kal (Dec 7, 2014)

I have had only one bad experience and that was with the hwy patrol but the rest have always been nice, and I have talked to a lot of cops since I started hitching. Here is a couple that come to mind. Once when hitching from Dubuque Ia to Clinton Ia a cop was so worried about me being cold and hungry that he bought me pizza from a gas station and then he took me to Clinton Ia way out of his jurisdiction. Another time in Vera Beach Florida, I was staying in a abandoned church for a few days but someone saw me and called the police the two cops that I talked to were friendly and joked around with me and each other. They told me about another spot to stay where someone wouldn't see me and one of them gave me $20.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 7, 2014)

In Reston Herndon, VA, the cops were pretty cool, too. They don't have much to do, since the area is extremely wealthy and nothing but well-off defense yuppies. They told me to stay out of the wooded medians because supposedly crazed illegal Latinos lived in there. _True. I saw evidence of someone being there. I asked them where a safe place to camp was and they directed me to an old abandoned farm. Safe, quiet, and comfy, but when I woke up the next morning I noticed I was sleeping in/around the old farm family graveyard. -Gross!!!! LOL


----------

